#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2011-01-06
<azad> i have problem with network manager
<azad> can help?
<azad> hi
<azad> plz help me
<azad> my network manager applet dont work
<azad> wat can i do????????????????????????
<IdleOne> jussi: wouldn't it be better to forward to #ubuntu instead?
<jussi> no
<IdleOne> why not?
<jussi> because the intended function was more towards -irc
<IdleOne> ok.
